# Silencerco



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Any one have any input on silencerco saker 7.62, omega 7.62, saker k 5.56, & osprey? 
Primary appears to have some good deals on them compared to silencer shop. 
Been contemplating an omega for a while but I end up buying other things.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Cant go wrong with silencerco. Had the lock pin fall out of my 556 specwar when i first got it. They were super quick about it and did the upgrade to the bolt instead of a roll pin style.

I did shoot beside a saker 762 and thought my yhm 762 was quiter when i was standing behind them both when a buddy was shooting my rifle and the guy with the saker was shooting his. My yhm had a lower tone, to me anyway. Still, all good cans


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Loved the omega so much I ordered another, waiting now since May for that stamp to come in... Have the specwar 7.62 also which is just as quiet but is longer/heavier. Can't go wrong with the omega...


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Ordered mine from capital armory in Austin, super easy to work with if you haven't checked there yet.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Omega and saker k it is. 

Primary has:
Omega $744.99
Saker 7.62 $829.40
Saker k 5.56 $699.99
Osprey 9 $609.99
Osprey 45 $615.82


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

EmergencyDoc said:


> Loved the omega so much I ordered another, waiting now since May for that stamp to come in... Have the specwar 7.62 also which is just as quiet but is longer/heavier. Can't go wrong with the omega...


May? Ughhh!

Ordered my Omega in November...guess it's gonna be a while.


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Tell me about it!


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Just looked at Capitol Armory's website- looks like current approval dates are ranging from Feb-May '16 submission dates...


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I need to call my lawyer and see who all I need to get fingerprints for. This will be the first transfer after the new law. Anyone have recommendations on where to get fingerprints done?


----------



## 78thomas78 (Jun 19, 2016)

I ended up with the Hybrid aka "money pit" for all the attachments but can't complain now that I can run it from 9mm all the way up to my 458 which is the main reason I got it. 
Sure I waited for the other cans that I own but was nice to know once I got the hybrid there would be no more waiting for another build that i wanted suppressed. If you are only buying one can why not go to a multi caliber can, unless you are that hard up for a dedicated 556 or 30 caliber can?


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

sleepersilverado said:


> I need to call my lawyer and see who all I need to get fingerprints for. This will be the first transfer after the new law. Anyone have recommendations on where to get fingerprints done?


I recently made my first purchase since the new rules went into effect requiring the photos and finger prints. Used my same trust and went to Waymore Silencers https://www.waymoresilencers.com/ nice guy appears to have his ducks in a row. His prices are higher than primary but he had a better selection for what I was looking for (Thunder Beast ) he will do the finger prints and photos no charge when you purchase from him. I was told by primary he would also do them if you were purchasing from them for a price.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I have Saker 7.62 and love it very good performance on FAL and SCAR it also my best 5.56 can with the 5.56 end cap just have to remember to change it out when going back to .30 cal. Not that i would know anything about that. I prefer the 51T to MADD mount and direct thread on bolt guns. My experience with Silencerco customer service has been wonderful they have defiantly gone above and beyond to remedy my problems.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Anybody have any info on the Gemtech one? I'm getting started in the can collection.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Who has done business with Silencer mart


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got the email today- approved! Only took 10+months


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

How about Rebel Silencers out of El Paso...they have one rated up to 300WM for $249.00 right now...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Geez*



EmergencyDoc said:


> Just got the email today- approved! Only took 10+months


Well I've been waiting since late June and my check was cashed July 21st. Call the other day and he said maybe by the end of next month. What a joke this process is!


----------



## cajun3gunner (Mar 21, 2017)

This thread about wait time makes me sad. I'm on fence about ordering a Mystic


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Just order it, you will be glad you did next year


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Just do it and then forget about it. Or you could do like me buy something every few months so in a year it is like Christmas every few months.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

How do you just forget about it, I have been trying. Just ain't happening 
I guess I have 10 more months, just sent off for two


----------



## EmergencyDoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Haha, I guess if it's your first then it would be hard. I had others (that only took a few months for approval) so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess it depends on how busy you are. I am also bad about taking a month to complete the paperwork to just send in. 

I will admit though, I wish they would create a frequent flyer card. It is crazy to think they spend so much time researching you then have to do it again if you sent another stamp in a week later.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought I would share my pleasant experience with silencerco. 
Registered for the store credit rebate and un expectedly got a pouch for each suppressor and a flash hider for the 300 can. 
Anyway I was emailing they guy about the rebate and asked him if he could confirm what mounts each suppressor came with by the serial number. I want to go ahead and get muzzle devices and such but wanted to make sure I got the correct ones. 
He not only replies with the mount types and accessories but offers to change the .556 mount to match the 300 mount. 
Told me to send the muzzle device and Maad cap back to them and they would Chang it to the acr mount for no charge. 

I was blown away, after all I just wanted to get some info to get the correct accessories.


----------

